
CEOs are exiting at a record pace - laurex
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/25/ceos-are-exiting-at-a-record-pace-with-wework-juul-and-ebay-bosses-out-in-just-the-last-24-hours.html
======
wendyjreichert
Nothing to see here, really. Economy starts quaking a little, things move
around, people who did fine in an expansion don't always make it through a
recession.

